# What's everybodies favorite.



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

What's everyone's favorite centerfire and rimfire rifle that you own or have owned. If you can't pick, whats your favorite for each type of hunting and shooting that you do.
Only have three rifles myself. My B.A.R. 30/06 with iron sights that I use in the thickets for deer. When I get out in the open, I move over to my Winchester model 70 .270 with my 3x-9x. I have an older henry 22lr that I've had for about 5 years.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Centerfire rifle is 0-200yds custom 98 chambered in 358
Longer range or open areas Tika T-3 chambered in 25-06
Rimfire has to be my Browning A-bolt in 22lr. I purchased it the day before I got married, and it has been the best 22 I have.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I would say my favorite Center fire is my Remington 6mm that I use for coyotes. 
And rimfire has to be my new .17 HMR!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.223 remington/5.56mm and the 22WMR!! Ar-15/ Ruger 10-22 mag


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

For me'

Centerfire - Savage 10FP .308

Rimfire - Ruger 10/22

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Favorite rifle???? That's like asking some guy with a harem who his favorite ------- ah-ah-ah-----lady is. Or a six year old boy his favorite ice cream. 
I have a problem, I like many different rifles. It's hard to leave any behind when I go hunting. I got a stack of crap last fall about pictures of me sitting with four rifles. People couldn't get it through their head, you don't shoot them all at once. 
If I am elk hunting and walking I like my Browning 300 WSM, but if I am sitting or not walking more than two three miles I like my 300WM Remington Sendero. Deer hunting is even more confusing, because you can add another six to those mags. Fox, coyote, walking Featherweight 223, sitting or short walks heavy 22-250. Grounds squirrels etc custom Ruger 10/22. Prairie dogs, all of the above.

My favorite rifle -----------------------which ever one I have in my hand at the moment.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Ruger M77 top tang safety, Timney trigger, douglass barrell, glass bedded action and barrell, 257 Ackley, 3-9 Leupold.

Marlin 39a 22lr, drive tacks at 50yds open sights.


----------



## Nudo7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi new to the forum. My favorite so far is my Browning A-Bolt Medalion 300wsm. Kicks like a mule, but shoots very good groups. Also have a .17 HMR Marlin 917VS, what a fun gun to shoot. Also very accurate and flat.


----------



## Jim Licquia (Jul 16, 2005)

My favorite rimfire fun gun is my Marlin 60 .22LR with 3-9x scope. In the continuing war with the rabbits, it never misses off the back porch.

Fav center fire now is my new Browning A Bolt 30-06. Replaced my Marlin 336W which I had wanted ever since I was a kid.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Remington 700 SPS Stainless and 7400 semi-auto 30-06's shooting 180-gr. Nosler loads for everything.

Youngest son loves a 30-30 Marlin 336C.


----------

